#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the process to promote Ecommerce website?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Creating an eCommerce site is one of the most profitable moves for a business.However if you can't properly market it,
Then you won't be able to find new customers and the site will fail.I like to know some strategies to promote a eCommerce website.



Can someone explain me the process to promote a eCommerce website?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Creating an eCommerce site is one of the most profitable moves for a business.However if you can't properly market it,
> Then you won't be able to find new customers and the site will fail.I like to know some strategies to promote a eCommerce website.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain me the process to promote a eCommerce website?


Today ,all you need to advertise your inventory is internet access and a website .
an eCommerce website makes it easy for customers around the world to shop at your virtual store .
Steps to some process helps promote your eCommerce website .
1.Apply for search engine 
2.Start the maintain blog that related with to your eCommerce website .
3.Find forums related to your eCommerce website 
4.Add your website to google place and other directories .
5.Look for other websites related to your eCommerce site.

----------

